# Thinking about coming to Waxstock..



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Currently thinking about coming down.
Main reason being could see some lovely car but most importantly about getting my detailing shopping fix, what kind of discounts should I expect?

Is the discounts on the day the main reason your going down?
Plus another thing that appeals to me is giving a few machine polishers a go to see if its worth swapping my DAS6.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

There's a lot of discounts about but the thing I like is being able to test out products in the testing zone before you buy them

And as you mention polishers etc

Just a real good atmosphere with nice cars and plenty of randomers to chat to


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, agree with what your saying.

Anyone know of how much discount there will be? 

I just want to shop and anything above that will be a super plus.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

How large of a discount would make it worth traveling from Scotland?


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I've never been before, but I don't expect the discounts to be massive, probably be cheaper to wait for summer sales from traders on here etc. I'm mainly going to see some stupidly clean cars and see if there's any new products coming out.. Hopefully CYC will be there with the new polishers.. Don't really need any products though to be fair, just a glass cleaner and a glass sealant and i'm good for a few more months i'd say.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Luke M said:


> How large of a discount would make it worth traveling from Scotland?


It's convinient as I'm heading to manchester for celebrations so waxstock is a day before which means I can go without much hassle.



Jord said:


> I've never been before, but I don't expect the discounts to be massive, probably be cheaper to wait for summer sales from traders on here etc. I'm mainly going to see some stupidly clean cars and see if there's any new products coming out.. Hopefully CYC will be there with the new polishers.. Don't really need any products though to be fair, just a glass cleaner and a glass sealant and i'm good for a few more months i'd say.


Think it will be a good experience so can't really argue with that plus some retail therapy and hands on with some products.


----------

